# Angeln bei Regen



## Bayerpaco04 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen 
ich wollt mal fragen wie es bei euch so aussieht 
Geht ihr überhaupt angeln wenns regnet
Wenn ja nur mit Regensachen oder mit Schirm
und macht es euch dann weniger oder mehr spass.

also ich hab letzten samstag 8 stunden lang geangelt und es hat 7 davon geregnet , ich muss aber sagen das es trotzdem spass gemacht hat da ich einen Schirm hatte und es so ganz gemütlich fande


----------



## Jason V (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Ja, früher wäre der Angeltag in Wassergefallen, wenns geregnet hätte. Seitdem wir Regenjacken, Hosen und Gummistiefel haben kein Problem. Für die Angeltasche, Rucksäcke usw wird nen Schirm aufgestellt und die Sachen die nicht nass werden sollten druntergestellt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Obwohl ich sicher nicht wasserscheu bin und auch mit Regenkleidung gut ausgestattet,
so habe ich wärend es regnete,noch nie gut gefangen (Raubfisch),sondern nur davor oder danach!

Taxidermist


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Und bei mir ist es wieder anders 
Schwüler Sommertag, nix geht.
Plötzlich bricht ein Gewitter los und dann geht es Schlag auf Schlag, mehr als einmal erlebt.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Ich hatte auch gute erlebnisse bei Regen


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

In stärkerem, anhaltendem Regen ist bei mir oft beißflaute. Bei leichtem tröpfeln oder in kurzen Regenpausen beißt es aber dann wieder besonders gut.


----------



## atze83 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Bei Regen beissen die Fische schlechter, weil sie nicht gern nass werden!


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

denn Witz macht auch jeder 2te Angler


----------



## Parasol (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Hallo,



atze83 schrieb:


> Bei Regen beissen die Fische schlechter, weil sie nicht gern nass werden!



der kluge Angler versucht es dann unter Brücken. Dorthin versammeln sich die wasserscheuen Fische.

Ein Sprichwort sagt:
Ein nasser Jäger
und
ein trockener Angler
taugen nichts.


----------



## Angel-Flo (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

bei uns am Main gibt es auch ein paar stellen, da beist es besser wenn es regnet und das ist schon mehren angelrn und öfters aufgefallen, über der stelle sind bäume (wird man nicht soo nass). (Raubfisch, wobei man auch friedfische insekten schlürfen sieht)


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

wenns an warmen sommertagen bei uns regnet, dann beissen die karpfen nach 4 minuten nach dem der regen begonnen hat! da kann man wirklich die uhr nach stellen!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Es mag auf Friedfisch und Raubfisch unterschiedlich gut bei Regen beissen.Dazu habe ich meine eigene Theorie,denn ich glaube,dass Raubfische bei Regen in ihrer Wahrnehmung
beinträchtigt sind,zumindest was die Leistung ihres Seitenlienienorgans angeht!
Da Fische bekanntlich keine Ohren haben,sonst würden sie bei Starkregen,ein prächtiges Schlagzeug vernehmen.Hat von euch mal jemand seine Ohren,bei Regen unter Wasser gehalten,so ähnlich hört sich dies nämlich an.
Bei Friedfischen kann es sein,dass diese um den Schwachpunkt der Räuber wissen und
zusätzlich,durch sich erhöhende Sauerstoffwerte,zum Fressen animiert werden!

Taxidermist


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

gute Theorie und wie siehst mit Forellen aus also die sind ja beides irgendwie?


----------



## Frank7777 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Hallo,

jetzt mal im Ernst, lohnt es sich bei regen zu angeln oder beissen da die Fische nicht so? Welche beissen denn bei Regen gut, welche schlechter? Bin Einsteiger und hab da nicht so meine Erfahrungen. Hab aber schon von vielen gehört, dass es bei Regen nicht so gut bzw gar nicht gehen soll.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Andal (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Es gibt so viele Veränderungen, die Regen an und vor allem in einem Gewässer bewirken kann.

- es ändert sich die Temperatur; bei anhaltendem Niederschlag immer tiefer reichend.

- es verändert sich der ph-Wert, in Folge dann auch das Sauerstoffbindungsvermögen.

- es wird teilweise vermehrt Nahrung eingeschwemmt. Vom Uferbewuchs, aus Seitengewässern, von angrenzenden Ländereien...

- es ändert sich die Sichtigkeit.

...und weiß der Deibel, was noch alles.

Aber jede einzelne Veränderung reicht aus, dass sich irgendwer in der langen Nahrungskette anders verhält und das wirkt sich aufs ganze System aus.

Artenübergreifend habe ich festgestellt, dass konstanter Landregen und Wolkenbrüche absolut kontraproduktiv sind. Ganz anders aber schwül-warme Sommertage an denen es zwischendurch immer wieder mal leicht regnet. Da beißt es in aller Regel vorzüglich; Stichwort Schleienwetter. Aber auch Karpfen mögen das. Sehr gut, besonders an Fließgewässern, sind die morgenstunden nach einem nächtlichen Gewitter. Es hat dann einen leicht erhöhten Wasserstand und eine ordentliche Trübung. Barben, Döbel, Alande, aber auch Forellen holen sich jetzt das, was der Wolkenbruch in den Bach gespült hat. Eine hohe Zeit für rollende Grundköder, oder dicke Tauwürmer, die man leicht beschwert durch Gumpen treiben lässt!

Nur eine Art beißt vor einem sauberen Sommergewitter immer wie Seuche. Der verfi.... Moskito!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Ich bin überzeugter Schlechtwetterangler!

 In den letzten anderthalb Jahren war ich fast jeden Tag am Wasser.
 Also hatte ich relative gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten:
 Gefangen hab ich bei jedem Wetter.

Ich hoffe, viele denken so, wie Taxidermist!
:mDas schont die Hechtbestände...

Meine drei besten Hechte (95, 100, 106cm) in der Zeit, bissen alle bei Regen.

Bei Kaiserwetter angel ich an Wochenenden meistens gar nicht mehr, bevor es dämmert.
Da ist mir zu viel los!
Ich fahr dann die Gewässer ab, geh spazieren und guck (mit der Polbrille) ins Wasser.
Unterhalte mich mit den anderen Anglern.
Dabei treffe ich meistens auch die paar Jungs, die auch ständig beim Angeln sind und´s richtig drauf haben!
Seltsamerweise sind die dann aber mal ohne Angel unterwegs...

Einige meiner besten Angeltage meines Lebens hatte ich, wenn es ganz übel geschüttet hat(te):

Einmal kam, als ich gerade anfangen wollte, blitzartig ein Starkregen wie ich ihn selten erlebt hatte.
Immerhalb von Sekunden hatte ich keine trockene Faser mehr am Körper.

Da es schon wurscht war baute ich auf.

Das Wasser blieb in der Sitzmulde meines Stuhls zentimetertief stehen und selbst die Gummistiefel liefen voll.
(Einen Schirm hab ich mir erst am nächsten Tag gekauft...)
Nach nicht mal drei Stunden hab ich kapituliert:
Es war August, aber ich zitterte vor Kälte am ganzen Körper..

Normalerweise war dort ein Aal bei 3-4 Ansitzen sehr gutes Ergebnis.
An dem Abend fing ich zwei sehr gute Aale und einen 80er Waller...:vik:

Ich könnte da noch seitenweise Beispiele schreiben!

Aber Regen ist natürlich keine Fanggarantie.
Oft bin ich auch Schneider geblieben...
Regen kann gute Tage schlagartig beenden.
Oder Sternstunden auslösen.

Wie Andal in seinem, gewohnt gutem, Beitrag (sinngemäß) sagte:
Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle!

Wissen, ob der Regen gut, oder schlecht war, weiß man erst, wenn man durchgehalten und dannach eingepackt hat...

Wer bei Regen keinen Spaß am Angeln hat, sollte sich es auch nicht antun!
Das Argument, kann ich gut verstehen.

Wer aber Fische fangen will und mit dem schlechten Wetter leben kann, sollte unbedingt rausgehen:
Oft lohnt es sich!

Petri Heil,
wünscht der 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (25. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Regen*

Hechte sind in der Tat Schlechtwetter-Fische. Jedenfalls bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Erst wenn das schlechte Wetter die am Gewässer vorherrschende Driftrichtung umdreht, nagelt es auch ihnen den Schnabel zu.

Ich führe das auf den Umstand zurück, dass der Hecht, mit seiner Vorliebe für klarsichtige Gewässer, ein Augenräuber ist. Durch schlechtes Wetter werden aber die sensorischen Fähigkeiten pelagisch und schwarmbildend in ufernähe lebender Beutefischarten eingeschränkt. Wind, Wellen und prasselnder Regen stören deren Warnsysteme und somit sind sie für einen auf optische Zielerfassung ausgelegten Jäger leichter zu erbeuten.

Aber wie schon angedeutet, ist der Grat zwischen schlechtem Wetter und richtig shaizze sehr schmal. Kühlt sich das Wasser zu sehr ab, oder dreht gar die Generaldrift um, dann sind die Futterfische "weg" und wo es nichts zu fressen gibt, bleiben auch die Freunde reich gedeckter Tafeln aus.


----------

